# 53 bf goodrich



## bikedudeomaha (Aug 9, 2012)

hi all. its been awile since ive posted anything. got out of collecting for awile, but coudnt stay away long. my newest bike.
anyone have any thoughts. i payed $40.00 for it. been in a barn for over 30 years. i rode it today....rides like a dream. only schwinn marking is the chicago mark on the main bar. all i had to do was air up the tires.


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Aug 9, 2012)

also picked up a 62 straight bars typhoon and a 53 straight bar hornet


----------



## WEAKFISH (Aug 9, 2012)

$40.00 for a 53 original paint DX is incredible..GREAT score!!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 9, 2012)

Agreed!  Great pick.  Nice ride.  The force was with you.


----------



## CAT341 (Aug 9, 2012)

Good deal!.....lets see the 62 straight bar  (62 collector myself).


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Aug 9, 2012)

*62 straightbar*




here it is. the guy i bought it from said it was sitting under a tree for years.
waaaaaaaa i miss my garage.


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Aug 9, 2012)

WEAKFISH said:


> $40.00 for a 53 original paint DX is incredible..GREAT score!!



stupid question of the year? what does or is a DX?


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 9, 2012)

DX frames first produced in 39.  Had slightly curved lower top bar.  They were a value priced model.  I think the original model designation was D97X (thus DX) or something like that.   I like them but they don't get much respect among serious bike guys.  Guess that's why I like them.


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Aug 10, 2012)

thx ozark!


----------



## cyclebuster (Aug 10, 2012)

I owe my son a 62 straightbar if you want to sell or trade it


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Aug 11, 2012)

cyclebuster said:


> I owe my son a 62 straightbar if you want to sell or trade it




as of right now, i am having too much fun with it. who knows, mabey in the future.


----------



## cyclebuster (Aug 11, 2012)

well i wold be happy with just the frame also. neat bikes.


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Aug 12, 2012)

*i really like it*

did schwinn make any other straight bars? ive only seen the typhoon and the skipper. 62s ?


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Aug 12, 2012)

*Middleweight Straight Bar*

They also made the Tornado, Flying Star, Hornet, and Spitfire (as far as middleweight bikes go).  Schwinn made alot of straight bar balloon tire bikes also (Panther, Hornet, Autocycle, Motorbike, Double Bar Roadster, Spitfire).  Nice score on your bikes.

Andy


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Aug 13, 2012)

bikedudeomaha said:


> did schwinn make any other straight bars? ive only seen the typhoon and the skipper. 62s ?




Here's mine with Hornet and Tornado, just showin the straight bars..


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Aug 13, 2012)

*straight bars*

thx guys. 
what i really ment was are there any other straight barS. as in the cantalever style exept straight like my 62.
thx


----------

